# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ταχύπλοα (High speed crafts - Fast ferries) > Ελληνικά Πλοία (Greek Ships) >  Cat I [Αλκυόνη - Alkioni, Hayabusa]

## raflucgr

H NOVA FERRIES αγορασς το Ιαπωνεζικο καταμαραν Ηayabusa το οποιο μετονομασε σε ΑΛΚΙΟΝΗ,εφτασε στην Σαλαμινα στις 02/03/2006 στις 11.30π.μ.Πιθανοτατα θα κανει ταξιδια στα νησια του Αργοσαρωνικου

----------


## George

Ρε παιδιά ο Λελάκης ή ο Λεφάκης το αγόρασε αυτό; Για τον πρώτο ξέρω εγώ όχι για τη NOVA.

----------


## fcuk

Και εγω οταν το διαβασα μου φανικε περιεργο! :Confused:  

Ρωτησα κι ολας και κανεις δεν ηξερε κατι τετοιο.

Μπας και εχεις δικιο george?

----------


## George

Ο Λελάκης (ιδιωκτήτης του ΑΤΛΑΝΤΙΣ για όσους δεν το ξέρουν) το αγόρασε και το πλοίο είναι στο Αμπελάκι της Σαλαμίνας.

----------


## andreas

Για κάτι περίεργα δρομολόγια από Ραφήνα άκουσα ότι προορίζεται το πλοίο. Πιο συγκεκριμένα άκουσα όλον σχεδόν τον κορμό των Κυκλάδων ότι θα έχει προορισμό.

----------


## Giorgos_D

Αν γίνει κάτι τετοιο θα εχει πρόβλημα το πλοίο. Τέτοιου είδους σκάφη δεν κάνουν για πολλές αφιξοαναχωρήσεις. Μέχρι 3 σε καθε δρομολόγιο. Ξέρει κανείς αν θα γίνει κάποια αλλαγή στην πλώρη του, για να ανταπεξέλθει στον κυματισμό του Αιγαίου;

----------


## raflucgr

here you can find a good photo of her at Ampelaki shipyards at Salamina
http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/alkioni_1994_b_1.htm

----------


## andreas

Απ'οσο μπορώ να καταλάβω από τη φωτογραφία, το πλοίο είναι δεμένο στα δεξιά του REGENT SKY άρα γι' αυτό δεν φαίνεται καθόλου από το Πέραμα και την ευρύτερη περιοχή. Δεν φαίνεται πάντως εξωτερικά να έχουν γίνει πολλά πράγματα. Πιθανολογώ πως γίνονται εργασίες στο εσωτερικό του πλοίου.

----------


## George

Εργασίες γίνονται στο πλοίο. Αυτό μπορώ να το επιβεβαιώσω. Εξωτερικά όντως δεν έχεις γίνει τίποτα ακόμα αλλά τα βαψίματα γίνονται τελευταία. Επίσης αυτό που έκανε εντύπωση είναι οι δύο (!!!) καταπέλτες που έχει στην πλώρη.

----------


## chrb

Η πλώρη του μου θυμίζει αυτή του Ekaterini p.!
Το πλοίο είναι άψογα , από ότι φαίνεται, διατηρημένο εξωτερικά. Αυτό που με προβληματίζει όμως είναι η ταχύτητά του ( 30 κόμβοι). Με την τιμή του μαύρου χρυσού στα ύψη δεν πιστεύω να ξεπερνά του 26. ¶ρα το πλοίο μπορεί να δουλεψει και ως ημιταχύπλοο;

----------


## pantelis2009

Όπως βλέπουμε σε σημερινή φωτο από μόλο Δ.Ε.Η - Κερατσίνι *το CAT 1* (ex. *Alkioni, Hayabusa*) μετά την υδροβολή έχει περαστεί όλο μίνιο. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΑΛΚΥΟΝΗ-116-19-10-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Στο CAT 1 (ex. _Alkioni, Hayabusa_) όπως βλέπουμε στη δεξαμενή Σπανόπουλου οι εργασίες συντήρησης ήδη έχουν αρχίσει. Καλή συνέχεια.

CAT 1 01.jpg CAT 1 02.jpg

----------


## ορεστης σ

Καλησπέρα σε όλους 

Υπάρχει κανένα νέο με το ταχύπλοο ή έχει παροπλιστεί εκ νέου

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## andria salamis

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους 
> 
> Υπάρχει κανένα νέο με το ταχύπλοο ή έχει παροπλιστεί εκ νέου
> 
> Ευχαριστώ


Εχουν ξεκινήσει εργασιες,βαψιματα εξωτερικα ειδα.

----------


## karavofanatikos

To Cat I της νεοσύστατης Magic Sea Ferries θα εκτελεί καθημερινά δρομολόγια το διάστημα 4/6 - 2/10 στη γραμμή Άγιος Κωνσταντίνος - Σκιάθος - Σκόπελος - Αλόννησος.

Άγιος Κων/νος (10:45) - Σκιάθος (12:50 - 13:05) - Σκόπελος (13:50 - 14:05) - Αλόννησος (14:30) 

Αλόννησος (15:25) - Σκόπελος (15:45 - 16:00) - Σκιάθος (16:45 - 17:00) - Άγιος Κων/νος (18:55)

Αξίζει να σημειώσουμε, πως το ταχύπλοο επιστρέφει και πάλι στα νερά των Σποράδων μετά από μια δεκαετία, όταν δούλευε ως Αλκυόνη με τα σινιάλια της ΝΕΛ, ενώ αναμένεται να προσφέρει μια γρήγορη εναλλακτική, μειώνοντας αρκετά τον απαιτούμενο χρόνο ταξιδιού σε σχέση με το συμπαθέστατο, αλλά αρκετά αργό Σύμη.

9e0a3f5e9def4d507706ec6e4e3689d7_XL.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Σχέδιο και κάτοψη καταστρωμάτων του πλοίου ως HAYABUSA. Από παρουσίαση σε ιαπωνικό ναυτιλιακό περιοδικό που μπορείτε να δείτε εδώ (σελ.30-35)

Screenshot 2022-10-10 at 22-37-31 funenokagaku-vol48-03.pdf.png

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Σχέδιο και κάτοψη καταστρωμάτων του πλοίου ως HAYABUSA. Από παρουσίαση σε ιαπωνικό ναυτιλιακό περιοδικό που μπορείτε να δείτε εδώ (σελ.30-35)
> 
> Screenshot 2022-10-10 at 22-37-31 funenokagaku-vol48-03.pdf.png


Είχε βγει πλοίο της χρονιάς στην Ιαπωνία όταν ναυπηγήθηκε.

----------

